# Lost my best friend yesterday =(



## BigDog (Dec 14, 2010)

My oldest Mastiff (10 years old next month)Bella passed over the Bridge yesterday.She was my sweetheart and my constant shadow,I will truely miss her more than words can say =(


----------



## Trillium (Sep 1, 2009)

I am so sorry. Losing a furry family is so incredibly hard. :grouphug:


----------



## robin (Dec 18, 2010)

My deepest sympathies, my friend. The space she filled in your life will seem painfully empty, indeed. Only her body has left you. Her spirit and her love will always be with you.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

My deepest sympathies are with you and your family. I know the pain of losing a beloved dog, and can only tell you that time does make things easier to cope with. Thoughts and prayers are with you in your time of sorrow.


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

I'm sad for you. May peace fill your heart.


----------



## cavon (Aug 10, 2010)

So sorry to hear that. I hope your happy memories of your beloved dog will replace your sadness soon. My thoughts are with you.


----------



## Lilah+Jasper (May 13, 2010)

Oh no - I am so very sorry for your loss.


----------



## Locket (Jun 21, 2009)

Oh no! So sorry you lost your old girl. 

I hope the arrival of your little Tux will help your heart heal.


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

I'm so sorry for your loss. I know just as you will miss Bella's constant presence, you will forever hold onto your love for her. I wish you comfort.


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

I am so sorry for the loss of your girl  she lived a good long life for a mastiff! You should be happy for the life you've given her


----------



## schpeckie (Jun 29, 2010)

Pam, I am so sorry for your loss. Bella will always be in your heart and her spirit will live on forever. Hugs from Sylvia, Lacey and Sadie


----------



## BigDog (Dec 14, 2010)

Thank you all for your kind words.
It means alot to me.


----------



## debjen (Jan 4, 2010)

I am so sorry to heart this...thinking of you.


----------



## Feathersprings (Jul 15, 2010)

I am sooo sorry... having recently suffered the loss of a beloved friend I know how deeply it hurts. I hope your grief soon turns into lots fond memories of the wonderful life you had together.


----------



## Spencer (Oct 7, 2009)

I'm so sorry


----------



## pudlemom (Apr 16, 2010)

So sorry to hear about your loss,my thoughts are with you in this sad time.


----------



## spoowhisperer (Apr 26, 2010)

I hurts so doesn't it. One day the pain will be less, really it will. Most of us have been there, in that dark place, and the memories will be precious and the pain will be less.


----------



## Sutton Bend (Jul 28, 2010)

I am sorry for your loss. I hope some comfort can be had from your others, but it is a very difficult time, I am so sorry...


----------



## tintlet (Nov 24, 2009)

I'm so sorry....understand about heart dogs..very special


----------



## bigpoodleperson (Jul 14, 2009)

I am so sorry to hear about your loss of Bella. May your wonderful memories of her get you through this difficult time.


----------

